# Skyline Concept Video On Jap nissan Site



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

Just watched the video which was vague but there was one thing that resolved a problem, it has been discussed that the GTR concept doesnt have a spoiler well it does, simaler to porsche it pops up when going fast enough. no more photoshopping spoilers on cause its already there. just though id let everyone know. you should check it out, the video is in the tokyo motor show 2001. www.nissan.co.jp


----------



## ///Matthew (Aug 3, 2003)

Anything from 2001 would be considered old news and not reliable.


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

how can you say that you dont know what its gona look like and what its gona have on it. until its released properly no one will. If they had it on their first concept you cant rule it out


----------



## ///Matthew (Aug 3, 2003)

I'd wager it'll look very much like the G35 coupe.


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

yes but we are not saying that the finished product will not have a spoiler as in the video. unfortunatly the G35 coupe just doesnt do it for me so i hope it just uses the floor pan. The G35 is a sweet car thye have the G35 coupe the 350Z and they just got to finish the line up with a kick ass skyline GTR


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

a g35 is like owning a 350z and a skyline in one car.... very respectable


----------

